# Ebay has a great skeleton costume



## UnderMan

I recently purchased a spandex skeleton costume on ebay. It's a full body and head costume. It zippers from the back. There is a skeleton sewn on the front and it's black light sensitive. You can see thru the eye material, even in relative darkness. They custom make it for you, asking your height and weight. It's was $40 Canadian with shipping from Hong Kong. It took just over 4 weeks to arrive though. Well worth the price. The only thing I don't care much for is the skeleton face, which is flat but I think the effect will be fine for Halloween. It's mostly the bones people focus on anyway.

I hope longjohns won't make it look too bulky, because we have some pretty cold Halloweens here in Canada. 

They also make other costumes like spiderman, superman, wonder woman, etc. I don't like those costumes, not as a halloween thing.


----------



## willwillwill

my question is how does it compare to the skeleton costumes in karate kid?
here's an example http://www.fast-rewind.com/kkid/skele.jpg
is it tight or loose fitting spandex?
is the mask removable cus id wanna wear skeleton make up?
could you post a link?
this is a costume ive wanted ever since i was like 10 years old so its very important
sorry if im being a lil rude
thanks


----------



## skeletonowl

willwillwill, I found this skeleton costume without a mask which will probably suit your needs, http://www.partyamericastore.com/skeleton-costume.html


----------

